# Ammo life? How long?



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

This weekend I received my 2 free magazines in rebate for my new Smith M&P 9. I did not buy this gun specifically with home defense in mind (the chance of a home invasion in my neighborhood is around .0001%) but figured I would keep one magazine fully loaded and ready to roll at a moments notice just in case. How long can you safely keep ammo around? Should I swap out the rounds with fresh ones twice a year or so?

Also, last time I was at my parents house I came across a few boxes of .22LR ammo that must be at least 17 years old from when I was shooting .22 rifles as a teen. Should these be disposed of or are they still safe to shoot?

Thanks.


----------



## Spyvie (Nov 7, 2007)

I recently shot 100 rounds of WWB .380 that I purchased in 1995, every round seemed to work just fine.

I think some surplus ammo is pretty old too.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Properly stored, ammo lasts almost indefinitely. Proper storage is a cool, relatively dry area.

Ammo stored in a magazine is usually exposed to temperature changes, dust, humidity, possibly oils, etc. I shoot up my defense ammo every time I go to the range, and replace it before I leave.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm currently running through a couple of bricks of .22 that are about 15 years old. My old S&W Model 17 is eating them just fine.

Nevertheless, I will cycle my HD ammo through my bigger guns periodically just for practice. If nothing else, its another excuse to go to the range.

:smt023

WM


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I had a guy give me some .44 mags that had been in his garage for 15 to 20 years. He couldn't remember. I wanted the cases more than anything and didn't feel like pulling them. They were store bought Winchesters. Everyone fired just fine.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

*Thanks!*

Thanks all. Good to hear. I'll have to retreive my poor, neglected Remington .22 and pray that it isn't a solid stick of rust after being stored in a soft leather case for 17 years. I'll shoot off those .22's sometime at the range and replace my HD ammo regularly.


----------



## Liko81 (Nov 21, 2007)

Smokeless powder does have a shelf life, but encased in a cartridge and kept in a cool dry place it pretty much lasts a lifetime. Gunpowder is largely very stable other than the fact it's flammable.

What kills cartridges is water and lubrication; anything that slows or retards the combustion rate. If you are going to keep a loaded mag, I would recommend you clean the mag, let it dry thoroughly, and use the absolute minimum amount of lubrication. If your mag has a plastic follower, you may not need any at all. If you leave oil or water on a cartridge it will seep in and "kill" the powder, and you'll end up with a squib, which is the last thing you want in a defense situation.

I would recommend test-firing your gun with your preferred defense round once every year or so, to make sure the gun still feeds the cartridges and the cartridges fire. It also allows you to "rotate stock"; keep your defense rounds available for a year, then fire em off and replace em (as long as you do this sparingly the costs involved are minimal). If you get even one squib in the mag you've kept loaded when test-firing, don't rely on the rest; either shoot em off at the range or just throw them away. If you get other cycle-related failures, consider a new brand or spec; the gun as it's worn in with target ammo has started to become intolerant of the defense rounds. Neither of these are likely scenarios if you maintain the gun and keep the ammo clean and dry.


----------

